

Show HN: "What the fuck should I name my child?" - themynnx
http://whatthefuckshouldinamemychild.com/

======
alphakappa
The names seem to be all Anglo. Which is fine, if that's the target audience,
but these names would be weird for someone of Indian/Asian/Middle-
Eastern/Russian/Eastern-European etc (i.e. plenty of places where you wouldn't
call a boy 'Henry')

~~~
themynnx
Point taken.

It uses the US Social Security Administration's list of baby names from 2012
and does a weighted random selection, so that more popular baby names chosen
in 2012 are more likely to be chosen (but less popular ones still come through
pretty often.)

The gender-neutral names work similarly, by finding the intersection of
boy/girl names in that dataset and weights the names by the popularity of the
name and the evenness of the boy/girl distribution.

~~~
alphakappa
That makes sense. (Apologies if my comment above came off as needlessly
negative - This is a fun tool to play with)

------
mixmastamyk
While I normally encourage sarcasm, I'm not sure that most glowing mothers-to-
be will appreciate the flippant tone of this site, used for a task they will
deem highly important.

I suppose the contrast is kind of funny, though at the risk of alienating
those who would need it most.

~~~
themynnx
Hm. Interesting problem without an easy solution.

I suppose there's one option that those mothers have which is, please forgive
me if this is stating the obvious, to use one of a million other baby naming
sites instead of a personal hobby-project that probably won't even get popular
enough to show up on their radar.

